# truck bedliner garden



## racsan (May 7, 2009)

over the past 6 months ive found 3 different bedliners that have somehow escaped the truck beds they were in, where i live im not allowed to plant anything in the ground, but can have plants in a above ground container. got the bright idea to make a endgate for one of the bedliners and make it into a garden. this bedliner is 6'x5' about 17" deep. was going to put it up on the awning but the dirt alone weighs over 900 pounds. most of the plants i have were started from seeds, the exception is the pepper plants that i just added this a.m. the dirt fill consists of 3 bags of mulch in the bottom, 2 bales of peat moss, 23 bags of topsoil and topped off by one more bale of peat moss. once i mow the next time, i'll put grass clippings on it also.


----------



## Waterwelldude (May 7, 2009)

Now, that is just a dandy idea. You are greening the planet one truck bet at a time..lol 
 Way to go!


Travis


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

Great idea there.  

Any pictures of the garden all grown up?


----------

